# Gym Membership Fitness First Olympia Plaza in North Point



## mia1095 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Are you looking for a gym membership?*

I am a teacher leaving Hong Kong at the end of August 2013. I currently have a 12-month membership with Fitness First at Olympia Plaza in North Point (I am seven months into the membership). They don't normally offer the option to transfer an account, but since one of their employees previously promised me that this would be possible, they're making a special exception in my case.

Whoever takes over my membership will only have to pay *$500 HKD* for the transfer fee, as opposed to starting a new membership, which costs quite a bit more (I paid a total of $1,296 HKD).

All you have to do is come to the front desk with me any evening between now and the end of August, and we'll complete the transfer.

My membership is the "lifestyle" package, which allows full access to the Olympia Plaza location, including all the fitness classes offered there. The gym is located on the 2nd floor of the Olympia Plaza building in North Point, just across the street from the Fortress Hill MTR.

Please contact me ASAP if you're interested. My email is warren.mia[at]gmail[dot]com. Thank you!


----------

